# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  (IOS) Fallout Shelter Unlimited Lunchboxes game save REQUIRES Jailbroken IOS

## xcureanddisease

Download the SAVE File Here
put it in the : *Fallout Shelter/Documents*, directory.[/CENTER]




> If your device is on iOS 7 it should be at /var/mobile/Applications/. 
> 
> If iOS 8 then /var/mobile/Containers/Data/Application/


Remove the app and install it again

Launch the game and dont let it load from the iCloud save if you have that enabled.

Enjoy UNLIMITED BOXES!
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/9...is/1434447250/

*F.A.Q.*
*I have the latest version of IOS, what do I do now?*

You can't do anything until you get a Jailbreak with the latest version of IOS. Sorry =(
*How do I get this into my iPhone?*

You can use iFunbox | the File and App Management Tool for iPhone, iPad & iPod Touch. or you can SSH

*How do I SSH?*

1.	Download an ftp transfer client like FlashFXP

2.	Open Cydia on your Jailbroken device and download ‘OpenSSH’.

3.	Install and open your FTP transfer client then click the Open Connection or Connect button.

4.	In the menu select ‘SFTP’. In the ‘Server’ field you will need to type your devices IP address, you can find this by going to ‘Settings’ then ‘Wi-Fi’ then tapping the blue arrow on your network, you will then see your IP address at the top.

5.	Make sure your ‘Port’ number is ‘22’. In the ‘Username’ field type ‘root’ and the ‘Password’ field type ’alpine’.

6.	Click ‘Connect. You will be greeted by Apple’s file system. You are now free to customize your device, but be careful, never delete or manipulate files when you don’t know what you’re doing.



 *Why didn't you make one for Android?* 

Game isn't available on Android yet -_-

----------

